# It never rains it pours.



## fishingeezer (Feb 18, 2015)

Why is it the little guy on a fixed income can't get ahead? My property taxes went up 250% this year from 387 a year to 915 a year with no warning. Guess its going to be another few months before the geezer gets to buy the trailer hitch for his car. Thought I had the money for my hitch and boat trailer. Guess not!! Wonder if I will be able to buy my 1436 Tracker Jon by next summer at all. It never rains it pours.


----------



## ggoldy (Feb 18, 2015)

That's crazy! Where do you live?


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 18, 2015)

Contest it.


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow, I would also contest it and see if there is a discrepancy.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 19, 2015)

We got a new tax assessor recently and along with that came an increase in taxes for a lot of folks. Turned out the assessor got a little over zealous in trying to look good for his new boss. After a lot of folks showed up to contest their new taxes, they started looking in to recent changes that were made and found a lot of mistakes in the peoples favor. I'd definitely go get an explanation if nothing else.


----------



## fishingeezer (Feb 19, 2015)

Turns out the previous owner was a geezer also but he was old enough to have a homestead exemption on taxes and I was paying the homestead version the first year and a half and then it caught up so my normal taxes should be 900 a year, at least for the next two years until I turn 65 since I am 63 in march. By then, maybe I can get all my buddies to chip in and I will get my 1436 tracker yet. Who knows!!


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 19, 2015)

Geezer. Dude, that's how things work. Too old to be young and too young to be old. It's like being middle class. You have just enough not to be poor but not enough to be well-off. Your taxes may be shocking but take a look at the Federal tax rates sometime. People in the middle take a beating. The very poor get programs. The very rich get lobbyists. All of us in the middle get the bill...


----------



## fishingeezer (Feb 19, 2015)

You got that right bobber!!


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 19, 2015)

thats no good. same thing happened to me with homeowners insurance last year. tripled and i havent ever claimed anything.


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 19, 2015)

Where in the US do you only pay $387 a year in prop taxes, even $915 is cheap. I guess some states administer taxes way different.
Seems like IL is the worst for everything, I would be gone if not for family stuff.
Tim


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 19, 2015)

property taxes for me are $1600 and then another $800 for vechicles


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2015)

Delaware


----------



## ggoldy (Feb 19, 2015)

Tax on my empty, cleared lot, with water and sewer taps, was $367. Of course it's valued at only $31.3k. Florida also has a $25k homestead exemption IF your primary home is on the property. Tax on my primary home with exemption was $360. Good reason to retire to Fla. Oh yeah...no state income tax!


----------



## SumDumGuy (Feb 19, 2015)

This is why I tell the guys at work they never truly own a house. 

"It'll be mine when I pay it off!"

Don't pay those taxes and see who really owns YOUR house. Enough to depress some people. :twisted:


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Mar 3, 2015)

Just bought a home, the yearly property taxes are only $317.oo Course it does sit way out in the country, close to 50 miles from nearest town. It sets on 40 acres, have access to an Olympic size pool and a huge Jacuzzi, even a cafe so I dont havta cook me own meals. All that and I only pay $317 in prob tax. Best part is, I do not even havta wear me pants. [-X


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 4, 2015)

WiskeyJaR said:


> Just bought a home, the yearly property taxes are only $317.oo Course it does sit way out in the country, close to 50 miles from nearest town. It sets on 40 acres, have access to an Olympic size pool and a huge Jacuzzi, even a cafe so I dont havta cook me own meals. All that and I only pay $317 in prob tax. Best part is, I do not even havta wear me pants. [-X




When can I move in?


----------

